# Gaming PCs Zukunft



## Drake_87 (22. Dezember 2018)

Mich beschäftigt gerade ein Thema.
Habe vor ca. einem halben Jahr meinen zweiten Gaming PC gekauft und nicht wenig Geld dafür liegen lassen. War davor eigentlich immer Konsolero.

Was mich damals wieder zum PC hingeführt hat, waren einfach die exklusiven Spiele, die es auf den Konsolen nicht gab.

Nun scheint sich das Blatt aber eher zu wenden, viele Exklusivtitel für Konsolen, schlecht optimierte Versionen für PC, etc.

Wird es sich in (naher) Zukunft überhaupt noch auszahlen sich einen teuren, leistungsstarken Gaming PC zu holen? Ich mein, ich hätt mir für meinen letzten PC, drei PS4s kaufen können.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Dezember 2018)

Diese Frage stellen sich die Leute seit Jahrzehnten und noch nie hat jemand in die Zukunft sehen können.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (22. Dezember 2018)

Konsolen-exklusive Spiele gab es vorher auch schon. Meiner Meinung nach auch nicht mehr oder weniger als jetzt 

Klar, hätte auch Bock drauf Red Dead Redemption 2 auf'm PC zu spielen, werde mir aber auch dafür keine Konsole zulegen. Wenn in zwei Jahren ein Spiel "PS5 exklusiv" sein sollte, nützt mir keine Konsole nix mehr. In meinen PC steck ich vllt ne neue GPU und gut ist.
Klar, gibt auch Vorteile auf Konsole. Ich bin aber halt einfach kein "Konsolero"


----------



## Drake_87 (22. Dezember 2018)

Mir schlägt einfach auf den Magen, dass der PC gerade in Sachen Optimierungen und Portierungen, so ein bischen stiefmütterlich behandelt wird. 
Wenn ich unbedingt ein Spiel spielen will, dann kauf ich mir auch dafür extra ne Konsole. Hach, Zelda 

Aber eigentlich bin ich doch lieber vorm Computer, nur stimmt irgendwie das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis nicht ganz. Eine Grafikkarte austauschen kann ja gleichmal den Preis einer Konsole ausmachen und dann ist da aber noch der Prozessor sowie eventuell der Arbeitsspeicher. 
Früher hat ich mir immer gedacht, ja so ein PC ist teurer aber dafür hat man ihn auch länger als ne Konsole. Nun könnte ich meine Hardware nach drei Jahren eigentlich schon wieder aufrüsten.


----------



## ZeXes (22. Dezember 2018)

Drake_87 schrieb:


> Mir schlägt einfach auf den Magen, dass der PC gerade in Sachen Optimierungen und Portierungen, so ein bischen stiefmütterlich behandelt wird.
> Wenn ich unbedingt ein Spiel spielen will, dann kauf ich mir auch dafür extra ne Konsole. Hach, Zelda
> 
> Aber eigentlich bin ich doch lieber vorm Computer, nur stimmt irgendwie das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis nicht ganz. Eine Grafikkarte austauschen kann ja gleichmal den Preis einer Konsole ausmachen und dann ist da aber noch der Prozessor sowie eventuell der Arbeitsspeicher.
> Früher hat ich mir immer gedacht, ja so ein PC ist teurer aber dafür hat man ihn auch länger als ne Konsole. Nun könnte ich meine Hardware nach drei Jahren eigentlich schon wieder aufrüsten.



Bei Prozessoren ist das eigentlich nicht so der Fall. Die Leistungszuwächse pro Prozessorgeneration sind im Game relativ unbedeutend.
Wenn du heute ein R7 2700X, oder i7 8700K System holst, dann reicht das auch gut 6-8 Jahre. Ohne Probleme.

Bei der Grafikkarte kommt es halt an in welcher Auflösung spielt und auf welchem Detailgrad.
Full HD sind für heutige Grafikkarten absolut kein Problem mehr (RTX mal weggelassen). Da reicht eine gute Grafikkarte auch 4-6 Jahre. 
WQHD kann man seine Grafikkarte auch 4 Jahre locker drin lassen.
4K ist halt für die "Hardcore PCler", die fast jede Grafikkartengeneration wechseln.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (23. Dezember 2018)

@ ZeXes: eine 780 Ti ist "4-6 Jahre" alt. Auf WQHD würde ich mit der trotzdem nicht spielen wollen ^^ Und ich wage auch zu bezweifeln, dass es einer 980 Ti in zwei Jahren anders geht...


----------



## Two-Face (23. Dezember 2018)

Drake_87 schrieb:


> Mir schlägt einfach auf den Magen, dass der PC gerade in Sachen Optimierungen und Portierungen, so ein bischen stiefmütterlich behandelt wird.
> Wenn ich unbedingt ein Spiel spielen will, dann kauf ich mir auch dafür extra ne Konsole. Hach, Zelda


Pfff.
Da sind wir mir der Generation na noch gut dran.
Denk' mal an die Last Generation zurück...


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Dezember 2018)

Kommt halt drauf an was die Ansprüche sind. Meine Frau hat ne vergleichsweise uralte GTX970, mein Zockernachbar 3 Häuser weiter ne GTX960, beides mit nem 6600K als CPU. Beide spielen sie in FullHD auf mittel bis hoch und beide sind sie absolut zufrieden mit ihren PCs. Wahrscheinlich auch noch weitere ein, zwei Jahre. 

Wenn man nicht immer ultra spielen muss und keine Ambitionen auf deutlich mehr als 1080p oder 60 fps hat reicht ne 4 Jahre alte GPU noch problemlos.


----------



## Gimmick (24. Dezember 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Kommt halt drauf an was die Ansprüche sind. Meine Frau hat ne vergleichsweise uralte GTX970, mein Zockernachbar 3 Häuser weiter ne GTX960, beides mit nem 6600K als CPU. Beide spielen sie in FullHD auf mittel bis hoch und beide sind sie absolut zufrieden mit ihren PCs. Wahrscheinlich auch noch weitere ein, zwei Jahre.
> 
> Wenn man nicht immer ultra spielen muss und keine Ambitionen auf deutlich mehr als 1080p oder 60 fps hat reicht ne 4 Jahre alte GPU noch problemlos.



Und es kommt auch auf die Spiele an. Man liest zwar meistens nur von den großen AAA Action-Krachern, aber es gibt abseits davon auch jede Menge Spiele, die in Sachen Hardware weit weniger anspruchsvoll sind.


----------



## Drake_87 (24. Dezember 2018)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Und es kommt auch auf die Spiele an. Man liest zwar meistens nur von den großen AAA Action-Krachern, aber es gibt abseits davon auch jede Menge Spiele, die in Sachen Hardware weit weniger anspruchsvoll sind.



Das stimmt allerdings, die bekommt man dann auch noch um einiges günstiger, als auf den Konsolen. Steam-Sales sei Dank


----------



## HisN (24. Dezember 2018)

Ich gehe langsam dazu über Games zu streamen per Shield und GeForce Now. Die Qualität ist ansprechend und es reicht eine 200 Euro Shield anstatt ein 2000 Euro PC für ein ähnliches Spielerlebnis. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen keine weitere Graka für 1400 Euro anzuschaffen. Liegt bestimmt auch mit an meinem Alter und der Spieleauswahl. Ich muss inzwischen auch nicht mehr Zocken nur damit ich unter den ersten 10 bin. Das Feld über lasse ich der nächsten Generation.


----------



## Drake_87 (24. Dezember 2018)

@ HisN
Funktioniert das denn anständig? Alles was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, war nicht so berauschend. Selbst mit einer guten Internetanbindung.


----------



## HisN (24. Dezember 2018)

Einwandfrei, auch anspruchsvolles Zeug wie AC:O(D)


----------



## colormix (25. Dezember 2018)

Der  PC ist am aussterben noch paar Jahre dann gibt es keine mehr,
das liegt vor allem daran das es kein vernünftiges  neues OS mehr gibt, Windows 10 ist eine Zumutung wo MS den User  heute Bevormundet und Entmündigt  7 wird bald eingegestellt und Linux ist zu kompliziert , 
das reitzt die Leute auch nicht mehr was neu zu kaufen PC Markt stakniert immer weiter.
Zum zocken ist Konsole angesagt  nicht von Microsoft .
Zum arbeiten dann wohl Mac in Zukunft ?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (25. Dezember 2018)

Nenn mir mal eine Jahreszahl, denn ähnliches habe ich im letzten Jahrtausend auch schon gehört!


----------



## Rwk (25. Dezember 2018)

Wie siehts denn mit 144Hz (oder mehr) und erweiterten Grafikoptionen auf Konsolen aus?
Wo auf 60fps limitiert wird sehe ich Kinderspielzeug, aber absolut keine Konkurenz zu einem gescheiten PC...


----------



## colormix (25. Dezember 2018)

Wie es aus sieht,
 die  Table mit Google OS sind angenehmer als PC mit  MS Windows  weil du nach dem de-installieren keine zu gemuellte  Reg.dat hast, PC  ist heute daher nicht mehr zeitgemäß und zu teuer .


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (25. Dezember 2018)

Installiere mal bitte Witcher 3 auf deinem Tablet und sag mir mal die fps an!

Und was zockst du denn auf dem Tablet Asphalt 8, Pokemon GO, Minecraft oder den Grafikkracher Clash of Clans? 

Edit: Du bist ja einer... gleich mal den ganzen Post ändern, um Fragen auszuweichen die peinlich werden könnten, aber viel Spaß noch mit deinem 99 € Tablet mit Quadcore! Warum hast du überhaupt mehrere PCs, wenn dein Tablet alles schafft was du an Games zockst? 

YMMD... [emoji38]


----------



## colormix (25. Dezember 2018)

Vielleicht noch mit Zollstock ausmessen das keine 0.3 fehlen ?
Zahen interessieren  mich nicht Hauptsache läuft alles flüssig .
Die meisten PC User leben heute nur noch in Zahlen ,
was kostet und  die Werte habe ich gespart ?
 bezug zur Realität  etwas verloren ?

Das Tab ist gut Game tauglich was ich zocke ? 
Fractal Combat so die Richtung.

Sein wir doch mal ehrlich für den PC gibt es keine neuen guten free Games mehr nur noch in Vga Qualität  nur noch Schrott Games,   für Google OS kommt wöchentlich massig an neuen free und bezahlt Games raus im Google Store , 
die kann man auch am TV zocken was willste da noch mit einem PC ? der PC ist halt tot auch wenn das keiner war haben will.

Keine sorge MS und PC Hersteller bekommen von mir heute kein Geld mehr, ich lasse mich halt nicht ab zocken .
So denken und Handel heute viele...  nicht nur ich..

PS die PC Hersteller haben gut die Zeit perprnnt , 
genauso wie die PC Magazine  die nach und nach Pleite gehen weil keiner mehr kauft und auch den Anschluss verpennt  haben.


----------



## dermarc83 (6. März 2019)

Also ich denke jedes System ob PC console oder Tablet hat sein aufs und Abs. Ich denke keines der Systeme wird aussterben weil jedes System dennoch seinen Vorteil hat. 
Hab auf nem 8088 mit 9mhz und dos 3.3 angefangen und drauf lief Ausser Pacman nix. Und dennoch hat sich der PC als Gamestation gehalten


----------

